# Animals used as lawn mowers



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

I was wondering if there are cities across the world which uses livestock in urban places to cut lawn. Curitiba has municipal sheep which are used to eat grass in parks and is a cost-effective and environmental way to maintain park. There is a flock of 30 sheep and shepherd moves them from one part of park to another. 

Photo of Curibita's lawn mowers:








flickr: Jurezende

In Rio Grade 500 goats are used to eat weeds. http://www.hpj.com/archives/2006/apr06/apr24/0330NMgoatseatweedsko.cfm


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Some wineries here in Ontario are using sheep to cull the crops. The sheep eat the lower bunches of grapes, thus increasing the intensity of the upper bunches. Very clever, really.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

who picks up all the sheep droppings?


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

I remember seeing something like this in Los Angeles. They wanted to clear the brush from the sides of the freeways downtown, so they released a few goats to clean the dirt walls. As I recall, it worked pretty damn well. Makes sense to me: animals don't require money.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

A schoolfriend of mine used to keep a goat on his lawn, it used to eat the flowers and shrubs as well as the grass though!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sheep herds are doing their job as lawn mowers on some of Hamburg's dikes.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Hmm... good idea. I'll have to fully implement this when I become the dictator of Canada.


----------

